# My youtube channel



## Guest (Jan 7, 2020)

Hey ya’ll, I just started playing on youtube and am focusing on fiberglass repair and fabrication with all my tips “n” tricks! Check it out and let me know what you think please. I am working on my camera skills, and talking points “or lack there of lol” right now but will improve with practice! I have over 100 videos planned for the next few months as I finish up a couple projects so please like, subscribe, comment, and hit the little bell! Lots to come and thanks to all of you for all your support these last couple years, James


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

Awesome


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2020)

Maybe after I get a few better quality videos made, @anytide will make this a sticky? Ya’ll let me know if you’d like that?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if its any good itll stick.....


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Maybe one day Anytide will move the Excalibur 171 to the commercial sales section


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2020)

anytide said:


> if its any good itll stick.....





Copahee Hound said:


> Maybe one day Anytide will move the Excalibur 171 to the commercial sales section


More on that later...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

TTT!
No new video yet ya’ll. Due to health problems I had to stop filming for a while. In my next video, I will be showing ya’ll how to roll on gelcoat and make lay down/flow out as good or better than spraying! Stay tuned! For those of you that have stuck with me, thank you so much! I started doing these videos for ya’ll!


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

I appreciate all you've helped and pray your back to 100% soon. God Bless.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Dadvocate said:


> I appreciate all you've helped and pray your back to 100% soon. God Bless.


Thank you.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Subscribed (8wtreds)


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sublime said:


> Subscribed (8wtreds)


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Have me on as a special guest and I'll demonstrate the flip flop technique for outboards and marine electronics. Well anything, really.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

SomaliPirate said:


> Have me on as a special guest and I'll demonstrate the flip flop technique for outboards and marine electronics. Well anything, really.


We’ll definitely make this happen!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

TTT


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Subscribed.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

State fish rob said:


> Congrats


Thank you!



FlyBy said:


> Subscribed.


Thank you!


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

JC Designs said:


> TTT


I hopped on Youtube thinking you may have actually posted a new video. What a tease


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> I hopped on Youtube thinking you may have actually posted a new video. What a tease


Workin’ on it!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

In


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> In


Awesome! 
Next video will be the X-Caliber wet test/demo! Then I will do the How to roll gelcoat video!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> Awesome!
> Next video will be the X-Caliber wet test/demo! Then I will do the How to roll gelcoat video!


Were you testing the skiff in just glass in that vid?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> Were you testing the skiff in just glass in that vid?


Yepper. Bare glass, unfaired, no chines/ “chines still rounded for glassing” no lifting strakes, no TNT. 32 gallons of water on board, a 25lb cooler, 50lbs dumb bells, 2 group 27 batteries, 120qt igloo for safety gear and anchor storage, 2 paddles, push pole, 1 group 24 battery, 6 gallons gas, plus me. Did a second test with my brother on board also just to see how she did but didn’t video.


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

Subscribed


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

southerncannuck said:


> Subscribed


Thank you!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I can't subscribe because I refuse to make a YouTube account, but I watch your channel along with vaporwave/synthwave mixes and old Don Frye fights.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Mother’s day bump with new video!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Hit 400 subscribers today while wrenching on wife’s wretched car & wanted to say thank you to you guys! I have a special give away planned for 1,000 and another set for 1,000 followers on my IG so keep pushing ya’ll, it’ll be worth it and have bosses approval for the giveaways already!


----------



## StAugStumpy (May 11, 2020)

Just found this and really enjoying it. Subscribed on youtube. I am renovating an old 1986 stumpknocker right now and using some of your videos for inspiration!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

StAugStumpy said:


> Just found this and really enjoying it. Subscribed on youtube. I am renovating an old 1986 stumpknocker right now and using some of your videos for inspiration!


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

TTT! Help me get to 1k ya’ll, the quicker I get there the quicker I can do a very cool giveaway!!! I promise you will want it! The give away will use a random drawing app and I’ll come up with a cool way to enter. The item’s value is worth around $1k so be sure to like, share, comment, and subscribe for a chance to win this mystery prize that I will announce once we hit 1k subs!!! Thanks to all that have supported so far, James


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Hey guys, wanted to bump this today. But also wanted to throw in a plug for my buddy Curtis! He has a pretty cool channel too and is almost at the magic 1k so he can start making the big$ lol! Jump on over and help him out please. Just tell him I sent ya! He’s a good dude! Thanks and God bless!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Guess a link would be helpful! Go check him out ya’ll!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Subscribed


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Sublime said:


> Subscribed


Thanks, he’a a fun dude and keeps it real too!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

TTT, more on the Johnsen stretch coming soon as well as the rolling gelcoat! Also planning to update my how to repair gelcoat dings video!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Got my eye out for the gelcoat....


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

JC, I just took a look briefly at that floor glassing video - and I think you said you were using epoxy and chopped strand mat - I thought epoxy couldn't activate the binders in CSM?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Shallows said:


> JC, I just took a look briefly at that floor glassing video - and I think you said you were using epoxy and chopped strand mat - I thought epoxy couldn't activate the binders in CSM?


I think you misunderstood me in the video. I typically won’t use epoxy and csm. However, epoxy can be used with the 08 materials such as 1208,1708,1808,2408. The csm on these materials is stiched and takes epoxy perfectly. You can get good wet out with standard csm but it takes a lot more effort than with polyester since the binder is styrene based. The end product will look different also and won’t lay down as nice as with polyester but still make a good bulking layer if needed.


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

James, thanks - I just saw this thread and clicked the video, but now I see that was the video you posted of your friend Curtis; for his floor he layed down 2-layers of CSM with Epoxy (if I heard him right);


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> I think you misunderstood me in the video. I typically won’t use epoxy and csm. However, epoxy can be used with the 08 materials such as 1208,1708,1808,2408. The csm on these materials is stiched and takes epoxy perfectly. You can get good wet out with standard csm but it takes a lot more effort than with polyester since the binder is styrene based. The end product will look different also and won’t lay down as nice as with polyester but still make a good bulking layer if needed.


Btw, thanks for this info; I have some 1708 - but think I may buy some lighter cloth to have on an upcoming project - the 1208 would be the lightest of those you mentioned for epoxy use right?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Shallows said:


> Btw, thanks for this info; I have some 1708 - but think I may buy some lighter cloth to have on an upcoming project - the 1208 would be the lightest of those you mentioned for epoxy use right?


I believe there is a 1008 but I could be wrong and don’t see a need for it. I could be mistaken though.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Shallows said:


> James, thanks - I just saw this thread and clicked the video, but now I see that was the video you posted of your friend Curtis; for his floor he layed down 2-layers of CSM with Epoxy (if I heard him right);


He could have but I know he’s been using polyester for that build but he may have misspoke or actually used epoxy. Would have to watch again or ask him. He’s a cool dude, he reminds me of myself lol...


----------



## Shallows (Mar 29, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> I believe there is a 1008 but I could be wrong and don’t see a need for it. I could be mistaken though.


Okay great, thanks.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Bump, still working on some new stuff for ya’ll, so no new stuff up yet. But my doctor is getting me all patched up and starting to feel 10yrs younger so look out!!! 🤘


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Learned a bunch already. Great news keep healing!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

JC Designs said:


> Bump, still working on some new stuff for ya’ll, so no new stuff up yet. But my doctor is getting me all patched up and starting to feel 10yrs younger so look out!!! 🤘


Can't wait to see your new stuff, but take care of yourself. A little late is better than never.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Next 3 videos almost done. Also, have my mandrel at fab shop for up to 24’ carbon push poles! I’ll have two finishes available. One will be conventional biaxial sleeve finish, the other will be a spiral wrap finish. No delivery available but can maybe set up a daisy chain to get the pole to you! 1000 subs and there will be a custom push pole give away! 50,000 and there may be an X-Caliber hull in the making for some lucky person!


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

JC Designs said:


> Next 3 videos almost done. Also, have my mandrel at fab shop for up to 24’ carbon push poles! I’ll have two finishes available. One will be conventional biaxial sleeve finish, the other will be a spiral wrap finish. No delivery available but can maybe set up a daisy chain to get the pole to you! 1000 subs and there will be a custom push pole give away! 50,000 and there may be an X-Caliber hull in the making for some lucky person!


SweeT. I'm ready to pull the trigger on something very soon (build of purchase).


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Looking forward to your video of how to make a gutter hatch mold


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Copahee Hound said:


> Looking forward to your video of how to make a gutter hatch mold


Tomorrow I will be remembering but soon friend, soon!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Well fellas, I’ve thought long and hard on this one. I’ve been returning fire on cancel culture these past few days with twitter, coca cola, etc... and now you tube! It was a tough decision to make but one I felt I had to. I know I haven’t uploaded in a while, been busy with baby on board due in May and working on the I95 crashfish as well as the Johnsen skiff stretch. Again, this decision pains me to no end but I will get through it. I started this channel to help folks and damn it, that’s just what I am gonna continue to try to do! This channel is the only thing I will put my political thoughts aside and push through the cancel culture world we live in today. I WILL continue to share my builds, ideas, and how to’s with the world and hopefully ya’ll can make sense of them lol!🤣 I have no plans of becoming the next youtube star or monitoring at this time.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Programming for 2021 will go something like this...

(1) Continue to video log Johnsen skiff stretch and share the details
(2) delivery of the I95 crashfish with before/during/after and recognition of all involved with this wonderful project that I am proud to take part in!
(3) A complete video log from half model to wet test of X2.0 full carbon one off!!! Goal for this series is 150+ videos with some how to stuff showing how to build an ultra light weight carbon fiber one off including a “back yard” post cure oven to make the most of the laminate! Soooo, stay tuned!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Also, I have started a Patreon account to help fund some of these videos and to make up a little income for my time so please go there to support the cause. I haven’t set up a subscription schedule yet but promise to keep it reasonable and offer more than just stickers and early video release for the lower tier subscribers! Will also be doing monthly give aways to my subscribers and a significant annual give away! Thanks and all the best, here’s to a great 2021!


----------



## southerncannuck (Jun 27, 2016)

That’s great and congratulations on the upcoming baby.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Thank you!


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> Well fellas, I’ve thought long and hard on this one. I’ve been returning fire on cancel culture these past few days with twitter, coca cola, etc... and now you tube! It was a tough decision to make but one I felt I had to. I know I haven’t uploaded in a while, been busy with baby on board due in May and working on the I95 crashfish as well as the Johnsen skiff stretch. Again, this decision pains me to no end but I will get through it. I started this channel to help folks and damn it, that’s just what I am gonna continue to try to do! This channel is the only thing I will put my political thoughts aside and push through the cancel culture world we live in today. I WILL continue to share my builds, ideas, and how to’s with the world and hopefully ya’ll can make sense of them lol!🤣 I have no plans of becoming the next youtube star or monitoring at this time.


Did you need me to make a "guest appearance"? You know, to bring a new, fresh, and exciting perspective? 😁


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

jackson man said:


> Did you need me to make a "guest appearance"? You know, to bring a new, fresh, and exciting perspective? 😁


🤣🤣🤣


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Did you need me to make a "guest appearance"? You know, to bring a new, fresh, and exciting perspective? 😁


I thought only the thugs on the south side of Chicago were dumb enough to post videos of themselves committing murder?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JC Designs said:


> a significant annual give away!


I got an email 14 days ago that said I won the annual prize of a brand new shiny 2.0!


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> I thought only the thugs on the south side of Chicago were dumb enough to post videos of themselves committing murder?


Hey watch it! Don’t you have a capital to storm?😁🇺🇸


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

jackson man said:


> Hey watch it! Don’t you have a capital to storm?😁🇺🇸


Been there, done that.


----------



## jackson man (Aug 13, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Been there, done that.


I thought that I recognized you in your duck hunting camo!


----------

